# Start sniffing on Monday



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi 
I have been reading lots but first time I have plucked up courage to send a message!!

Due to start sniffing on Monday for the 2nd time ( 1st time 4 years ago was abandoned due to serious illness) & I am feeling very apprehensive but excited at the same time!!
Would be grateful for any advice and encouragement!!!!!!!!!

Liz


----------



## Dukey (Feb 20, 2005)

Good luck Liz

Where are you having your treatment?

I'm just about to send my application into ARGC for a third attempt.

Hope you're recovered from the serious illness.

Sending you   and 

Dukey


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Liz,

Good luck from me too. Hopefully you'll have much better luck this time.

I am also due to start in about 10 days. This is my 4th attempt so am also a bit nervous but excited.

LOL

Dizzy


----------



## rachelc7 (Nov 14, 2004)

Liz,
Just to wish you well for your treatment 
Take Care and good luck,
Rachel xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi liz

just wanted to wish you masses of  for your treatment
Loads of positive  vibes coming your way 

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank you for all you replies.
It is so nice to be able to talk to others who understands what it's like. Feel more positive today. Thanks alot. 




  to everyone of you

Lots of love Liz xxx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi I am starting to sniff on Friday, am a bit nervous about it I had my first IVF in October. So I know more of what to expect don't know if this is a good or bad thing but I'll just have to see what happens. All the best for Monday and don't let the gremlins get you down


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Liz  

Just wanted to wish you lots of love and luck for this cycle     Anything you need just shout, I am sure someone will be able to help  

Lots of love, 

Rachel xxx


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi Liz, 

Good Luck for this cycle    

I start sniffing on the 24th, why don't you join us on the march april cycle buddies, a few of us are starting ivf for the 1st time and we are all starting about the same time


----------



## nybird (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Liz, 

I start sniffing on Tuesday and it's my second as well. It's sort of a weird one... not going into the cycle completely blind, but not knowing what to expect either. I'm hopeful tho and wish you all the best for your cycle! 

love
jen x


----------

